
How Jim Henson Turned His Art into a Business (2013) - Thevet
http://blog.longreads.com/2013/09/18/on-muppets-merchandise-how-jim-henson-turned-his-art/
======
narag
Rewatching Farscape now and pleasantly surprised. It was a little better than
I remembered. The puppet characters are as good as human actors. No idea how
producers did, but it is very fun and original.

~~~
pasbesoin
I gave it a go on Netflix and enjoyed it, as far as I got.

I just wish Netflix would fix the audio. It gets hinkey approximately in the
second season. Very faint, and -- worse -- out of balance. Particularly
noticeable on headphones.

It's been that way for months. Which is why I'm to the point of making public
comments about such. The Netflix "report a problem" feature, in my experience,
never causes problems such as these to be fixed.

~~~
FlyingAvatar
I am curious how much control Netflix has over issues like this. i.e. Do they
have carte blanche to alter the content that their providers give them, or are
they contractually (or otherwise) obligated to rely on their content providers
to correct issues with the content.

~~~
pasbesoin
I would hope they would have some level of quality control written into their
contracts, if they are not doing the conversion themselves. (And, given the
multiple bit depths and whatnot, I have to wonder whether they are not doing
the conversions.)

Worst case, they should ping the owners and request a corrected copy.
Although... such production companies probably die back, technically, after
the products (DVD, BluRay, stream, etc.) ship (as a wild guess).

P.S. In another case, I actually managed to communicate the problem directly
to the content's original author. Still waiting to see whether that produces a
fix (video and audio out of sync, sometimes over a second so).

